# Positionierung von Text innerhalb eines DIV-Elements



## Zneaf (15. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute 

Ich arbeite momentan Hobby-mäßig an meiner Webseite und habe folgende Situation:

Wenn sich ein User auf der Seite einloggt, wird per PHP "Hallo + Benutzername" ausgegeben. Solange man nicht eingeloggt ist, wird "Hallo Gast" ausgegeben.
Dies wird in einer Zeile einer Tabelle ausgegeben, die ein Hintergrundbild namens "welcome.jpg" hat.

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich muss den Text, der ausgegeben wird (also: Hallo Gast / Hallo + Benutzername) etwas weiter nach unten rücken, damit das ganze optisch besser aussieht.

Hier der Code, der für die Ausgabe des Textes zuständig ist:


```
<td valign="top" height="26" width="182" style="background-image: url(images/welcome.jpg); background-repeat:non repeat;"><?php if($_SESSION['loggedIn'] == true){ echo "<div class=\"text\"><font face=\"Arial\" color=\"#333333\">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Hallo <b>".$_SESSION['username']."</b></font></div>"; } else { echo "<div class=\"text\"><font face=\"Arial\" color=\"#333333\">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Hallo <b>Gast</b></font></div>"; }?></td>
```

Nun zu meiner Frage: Ist es möglich, den Text innerhalb des DIVs irgendwie um ein paar Pixel nach unten zu rücken? Wenn ja, wie müsste ich den Code verändern?

Hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen.
Wenn ihr Fragen habt, stellt sie einfach =)

Ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass ich nur Hobby-mäßig programmiere und ihr daher etwas nachsichtig mit mir umgehen solltet, wenn ich etwas nicht gleich verstehe 
Vielen Dank dafür im Voraus 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus 

LG Zneaf


----------



## bernd00 (16. Februar 2011)

*Positionierung von Text innerhalb e ...*

Moin,

das kannst du ganz einfach lösen, dein div hat bereits die klasse "text", so musst du der nur einen padding (innenabstand) oder margin (außenabstand) Wert setzen und alles ist gut.

Da du on deinem div die alten font-tags benutzt, schätze ich mal du hast kein stylesheet eingebunden. Dann probier das einfach mal aus:

```
<div class="text" style="padding-top:5px;"‹‹Ù]€¥²ö6öFUÐ¦öFW ¥¶6öFUÐ£ÆF—b6Æ73Ò'FW‡B"7G–ÆSÒ&Ö&v–â×F÷£Wƒ² ¸¸¸ð½‘¥Ø
```
Wie oben schon beschrieben für innen oder außenabstand. Mit -top wird das ganze nur von oben gesetzt. In meinem beispiel 5px, das musst du selbst setzen


----------



## SpiceLab (16. Februar 2011)

Siehe Innenabstand, und/oder Außenrand und Abstand.


----------



## bernd00 (16. Februar 2011)

Scheint so, als würde tutsmobile die schließende spitze klammer nicht mögen 

Moin,

das kannst du ganz einfach lösen, dein div hat bereits die klasse "text", so musst du der nur einen padding (innenabstand) oder margin (außenabstand) Wert setzen und alles ist gut.

Da du on deinem div die alten font-tags benutzt, schätze ich mal du hast kein stylesheet eingebunden. Dann probier das einfach mal aus:

```
<div class="text" style="padding-top:5px;">...</div>
```
oder

```
<div class="text" style="margin-top:5px;">...</div>
```
Wie oben schon beschrieben für innen oder außenabstand. Mit -top wird das ganze nur von oben gesetzt. In meinem beispiel 5px, das musst du selbst setzen


----------



## SpiceLab (16. Februar 2011)

bernd00 hat gesagt.:


> Scheint so, als würde tutsmobile die schließende spitze klammer nicht mögen
> 
> Moin,
> 
> ...


 
Warum nicht "Bearbeiten" anstelle des Doppelposts?


----------



## Zneaf (16. Februar 2011)

Hey bernd00 

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.

Hat super geklappt^^ und zwar beim ersten Versuch 

LG Zneaf


----------

